# Dawn of War 2



## Ice fyre (May 6, 2008)

I heard a rumour that Dawn of War 2 is in the works, anyone hear anything?

All that I know is that only Space marines and Orks are confirmed races.


----------



## manl (May 28, 2008)

*Dawn of War* series is based on the Warhammer 40k table-top *...* "*Rumor* has it that the first DLC will be released a few days ago._They are in no way related, they just share certain elements. In order fluff they used to exist at the same time.
________________
manl
_


----------



## Joel007 (May 28, 2008)

There had better be a DOW2! The first one looked amazing, and is still great fun to play


----------



## Sylvetra_Snake (Jun 3, 2008)

There will be a Dawn Of War 2, it is inevitable.  I am sure i heard it on Gamespot.  I just wonder if they will finally introduce Tyranids.


----------



## Overread (Jun 3, 2008)

its been confirmed for about a month or more now:
Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War II for PC - Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War II PC Game - Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War II Computer Game


----------



## SciFiGamer22 (Oct 29, 2008)

Overread is correct.


----------



## dekket (Nov 1, 2008)

Tyranids would be cool.  I have only just got into the whole Dawn of War thing (currently playing Dark Crusade) but the sequel should be well worth buying when it comes out.


----------



## Ice fyre (Nov 4, 2008)

I would like to see the tyranids, just wonder how they would handle it. Maybe like the zerg on Starcraft you would have to evolve your upgrades. I hear that Dawn of war 2 is going to be more like Commando's a sort of squad based game.


----------

